# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Bloedsmaak

## ninnit

Hallo,

Ik heb al een tijdje regelmatig het idee dat ik bloed proef, achter in mijn keel. In mijn speeksel is niet echt bloed te zien, maar kleine bruine puntjes. weet iemand wat dit kan zijn?

----------


## Petra717

ik zou ff langs de huisarts gaan...

----------

